# When status changes from "Required" to "Received" and then "Met"



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

*When status changes from "Required" to "Received" and then "Met"*

Hi All,

Recently I applied for 176 SS visa.
I uploaded all the required docs.
but still against docs it is showing required status.
When it will become Received and subsequently Met?

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi harshal,

We used to submit the documents online after receiving a mail requesting for relevant documents from CO. It used to show Met within 24hrs of submitting them.

Have you submitted the documents online?

Ray.


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I applied for 176 SS visa.
> I uploaded all the required docs.
> ...


When you upload the docs, the default status would be "Required".

When a CO looks at the docs list, he/she might change the status to "Received".

When your CO believes the docs submitted are enough to take a decision (proves the ingenuity of docs has been checked and the CO is satisfied no further proofs would be required), status changes to "Met"


armandra!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

rayh said:


> Hi harshal,
> 
> We used to submit the documents online after receiving a mail requesting for relevant documents from CO. It used to show Met within 24hrs of submitting them.
> 
> ...



Ray,

Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

armandra said:


> When you upload the docs, the default status would be "Required".
> 
> When a CO looks at the docs list, he/she might change the status to "Received".
> 
> ...


Armandra,

Thanks a ton!!!
You have been of great help.


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

armandra said:


> When you upload the docs, the default status would be "Required".
> 
> When a CO looks at the docs list, he/she might change the status to "Received".
> 
> ...


What are the estimated time line for getting from Received to Met.


----------



## voddy (Nov 2, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently I applied for 176 SS visa.
> I uploaded all the required docs.
> ...


actually dont depend on the status message that much..as I have heard from many..not all COs take it seriously to change the state..but some do it punctually..some people says there staus is still required even after the actually got the grant letter..serch some blogs and u'll see..

If they want anything they'll contact u..
Or if u r suspicious u can always inquire (but this will said to delay the process)

best of luck!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi harshal, 176 applicants get a CO within a month, they claim the 176 applications get a CO in 15 days, keep an eye on the application status page.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi harshal, 176 applicants get a CO within a month, they claim the 176 applications get a CO in 15 days, keep an eye on the application status page.


Anjali,

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Harshal,
How's things going at your end???


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Harshal,
> How's things going at your end???


Gaurav,

I got Vic SS and applied for 176 visa on 16th April.
Now, waiting for CO to be allocated.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------

